# Over 60



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

I was recently asked if I tweet. I answered, No, but I do fart a lot."


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## andis3 (Jan 31, 2015)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

